# Information sur les utilisateurs.

## Mala Zaba

Bonjour... je suis a la recher d'une commande shell pour voir l'info d'un utilisateur.  C'est que j'ai mis une date d'expiration pour le compte, mais je ne sais pas comment valider.  J'ai regardé dans le fichier /etc/passwd mais rien.

----------

## enesideme

la commande qui te permet de definir et valider la date de validité d'un mot de passe est: chage  avec les arguments suivants:

-m N  N==nbre de jours à attendre entre les changements de mot de passe 0 desactive le compteur

-M N N=le nbre de jours au bout duquel l'utilisateur doit encore changer son mot de passe 0 =existence illimitée

-I N =nbre de jours d'inactivité qui ferme le compte 0 permet a un compte d'être consulté sans limite

-E MM/DD/YY mois,jour,année d'expiration du mot de passe -E 0 si le compte ne doit jamais expirer

-W N n=nbre de jours d'avance pour avertir l'utilisateur de l'expiration de son mot de passe

ex: chage -m 0 -M30 -d 0 -I 0 -E 0 -W 10 toto

demande à toto de changer son mot de passe dès sa première session puis de le changer tous les 30 jours avec un avertissement 10 jours avant

si tu as kde il y a le module Kuser qui permet de gérer les mots de passe

----------

## Mala Zaba

Ok, mais si en créant le compte j'ai spécifié qui prenait fin dans un ans... (useradd -e yyyy-mm-jj) il a t 'il un moyen de voir combien de jour il reste avant que le compte soit verrouillé?

----------

## b_Q

Peut-ëtre ?

chage -l $USER

Juteux man chage.

----------

## Mala Zaba

Merci   :Very Happy: 

----------

